# Color Code On USB micro???



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

I would plug it in and use a dmm and see which two are +5vdc and ground. Then use a normal usb wiring diagram and see if any of the outer colors mach.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leestover said:


> So I have this USB micro cable I just snipped and I noticed something odd. Instead of the standard Red, Black, White, Green wires there's Red(pink?), Yellow, White, and light green. Anyone know what role each of these colors are assigned? I can't find anything about it online. And unfortunately the manufacturer is unknown.


 Click this link it may help..http://www.accesscomms.com.au/reference/usb.htm

Welcome to the forum


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

leestover said:


> So I have this USB micro cable I just snipped and I noticed something odd. Instead of the standard Red, Black, White, Green wires there's Red(pink?), Yellow, White, and light green. Anyone know what role each of these colors are assigned? I can't find anything about it online. And unfortunately the manufacturer is unknown.


Also bear in mind that in a molded cable assembly where both ends are prewired the manufacturer could use whatever colors they want, as long as the terminations are correct and the wire characteristics meet spec. (Impedance, capacitance, current carrying, shielding, etc.) 

I have had to cut up premade parallel data cables (DB25) and they have all had different wire color standards.


----------



## leestover (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. I used a spec of a USB pin layout and matched it up to the wires using a cont. tester.


----------

